# Old house



## Need help (Sep 1, 2021)

Can anyone tell me what these are called and where I can get them I have built-in valleys on my house and I need flanged downspouts to go through that I can use with an EPDM roof but yet cannot seem to find these online


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Need help said:


> Can anyone tell me what these are called and where I can get them I have built-in valleys on my house and I need flanged downspouts to go through that I can use with an EPDM roof but yet cannot seem to find these online
> 
> View attachment 4463


Drain insert. here's some pdf's from firestone. Search


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

You can purchase them through bestmaterials.com. look under drains and then under retro fit drains.


----------

